# Oliver and Moose take on Graduate School!



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I recently found out that the hedgies and I are going to graduate school at Texas State University! They're not sure how to feel about it just yet, but I sure am excited! I'll keep y'all posted with their latest adventures!


----------

